#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Travelling to ella by train

## Dhiya

All guys try to plan a trip to Ella but I am the one who try to visit Ella in my free time. Do you like this mesmerizing scenic view? Did you travel by train from Haputale to Ella?
Feel free to share your experinece with me. See you guys with a album of Ella diary

----------


## Medusa

> All guys try to plan a trip to ella but I am the one who try to go ella in my free time. Do you like this mesmerizing scenic view? Did you travel by train from haputale to Ella?
> Feel free to share your experience with me. See you guys with a album of Ella diary



Yes i saw many photos but i missed some chances. I will visit as soon as possible.

----------


## Dhiya

> Yes i saw many photos but i missed some chances. I will visit as soon as possible.


Hey premisha, Really amazing view and I enjoyed footboard travelling. Plan a trip there as soon as possible.

----------


## Dhiya

IMG-20180427-WA0003-01.jpg
Hey guys? Are you an adventure person like me? Did you try to jump from the rock of *Ella*? Here, I tried to die as an adventure traveller.

----------


## Bhavya

> All guys try to plan a trip to Ella but I am the one who try to visit Ella in my free time. Do you like this mesmerizing scenic view? Did you travel by train from Haputale to Ella?
> Feel free to share your experinece with me. See you guys with a album of Ella diary


i heard a lot about Ella but didn't get the chance to visit there,Hope i'll get a chance in future :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Yeah, There are so many tourist places around Mini Adam's peak. Try to visit this small foreign city. :usa:

----------


## Moana

> Yes i saw many photos but i missed some chances. I will visit as soon as possible.


I have never been to Elle before but have heard people saying that it is one of te best places in srilanka. I should visit that someday I guess!

----------


## Assassin

> All guys try to plan a trip to Ella but I am the one who try to visit Ella in my free time. Do you like this mesmerizing scenic view? Did you travel by train from Haputale to Ella?
> Feel free to share your experinece with me. See you guys with a album of Ella diary


Every Time I planed to visit here by Train but I missed this, Really curious to visit here in future.

----------

